# What mounting/brackets can I use to suspend these lights?



## sciencefiction (20 Apr 2013)

Hi all again.
I have a set of custom made LED lights. Unfortunately the brackets that came with them can't be installed on my tank at the moment. They are brackets that are supposed to be attached at the back of the cabinet, but the cabinet is narrower than the tank itself so I can't screw them back without increasing the tickness of the cabinet somehow. And even if I do, the way they are designed it means that first they'll be too low, because the lights are supposed to be directly mounted on them, no hanging option, and if installed, they'll be too low, so I can't even access the tank properly.

I am considering some other type of mounting option instead
The problem is I can't suspend the lights from the ceiling or use the back wall.
My only options are to use brackets installed at the back somehow but hold the light suspended with adjustable height, but that's still difficult because of the design of the cabinet.

The other more appealing option is to attach them via some sort of brackets, frame on the sides of the tank.
The tank is rimless 10mm glass, open top. I have no hood.

I have 3 bars of the LEDs as visible on the pictures below. I am only going to use 2 I think as that seems/looks more than enough for a low tech(each bar holds about 15 CREE XM-L's) 
I totally have no idea what type of brackets will be suitable. I googled and googled and came up with nothing.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank in advance.

Here are the LED strips. They have screw holes  on top so I can possibly attach them to each other to create one unit, if needs be.
Lenght-150cm(about)
Width-5cm
Depth-2.5cm


















And, don't laugh at this one....


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2013)

No one? 
Even some sort of acrylic/metal brackets that will hold these on the sides individually will do but I am not sure what will fit?

And one more question, what type of thermal adhesive/sticker can I use to stick this light back on to the strip without compromising the led bulb? They used to have a black round thin one attached to the star unit and then onto the aluminium strip, but they came damaged during transport and the lot detached. This should be a Cree XM-L led.


----------



## DrRob (21 Apr 2013)

You might be able to adapt a luminaire bracket to suit, a quick google of those throws up some results but it depends on the aesthetic you're looking for.

As for the detached LED's you're looking for computer supply places often, you can use the same thermal glue and tape that is used to attach CPU's and the like to their heatsinks.


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2013)

Thanks DrRob. I'll have a look at the thermal pads. I am not sure if the thickness, thermal resistance matters and which ones to get.

For the brackets, do you have anything in mind that may fit?


----------



## DrRob (21 Apr 2013)

I was thinking of the TMC mountarays, but I'm not sure of the dimensions.


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2013)

I had a look at them, if they fit somehow it would be great.
I found these about the TMC mountray

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/downloads/AquaRay%20Modular%20Mounting0001.pdf

And dimensions here:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/newtmcmounting.jpg

My 3 light strips are 5cm wide and 150cm long. The tank lenght is 150cm too. I am not too sure how are they supposed to be mounted on the TMC mountray and probably my lights are a bit too long for the lenght of the tank. Maybe someone has used it?


----------



## fish fodder (21 Apr 2013)

You won't be able to use the mountarays because they overhang the aquarium....


----------



## sciencefiction (22 Apr 2013)

Thanks fish fodder.

I double checked the ceiling above the tank. It's some sort of a double ceiling and the bottom has supporting rails across, around which I can hook a suspension kit via loops. I can't drill hooks in between the rails because it definately won't hold, but looping around them will do.
It looks like this, but the structure is different and the cross rails are very thin and made of some sort of metal.





I looked at retractable yoyos like these(Gardening Accessories 2 Pairs Yoyo Grow Light Hangers - TheLaShop) Where can I buy something similar in the UK?

And I also need to connect the three light strips together via some sort of cross section/rails that in turn can be hooked to the suspension yoyo system(or something of the sort). The light strips have a drilled hole each on each side of them, aligned with each other. I found this picture of the same lights as mine, but shorter.
Does anyone know what exactly has been used to connect the strips together on the picture below? The only problem I see is that I have 3 strips, not two, so I possibly need a double string from each side so the light unit stays horizontal once suspended.


----------



## tim (22 Apr 2013)

Eazi Roll Light Hangers, Green Spirit Hydroponics Help
Or just google hydroponics light hangers a few stock them mate


----------



## sciencefiction (22 Apr 2013)

Thanks Tim


----------



## Troglodyte (26 Apr 2013)

To answer the question "does the thickness, thermal resistance matter?" Yes it does, as it is this, that allows the transfer of heat to the heat sink if this is not done it will fry the LED junction. Each type of heat transfer media used has its own set of heat transfer properties. Do a google on CREE thermal resistance requirements and it should help you find the basics.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2013)

Thanks Troglogyte.


----------



## lil-lynx (27 Apr 2013)

Any chance to see the finished product over the tank ?


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2013)

I haven't suspended the lights yet. It won't be a nice one because I am going to use rope ratchets and some DIY to connect the light strips, for which I got parts only today but I'll get a picture up once done


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Apr 2013)

Ok, so here is the result below. The chains are connected to the rope ratchets so I can move the height:


----------



## Anthony89 (11 May 2013)

That's a grid ceiling above your tank. Are the chains attached to the t-bars/noggins.? What's the weight of your lighting unit?


----------



## sciencefiction (11 May 2013)

Yes they are. The weight of the light fixture+chains is about 5kg.


----------

